# Fender Strat MIM - $650 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’d think about it but I’m not a fan of HSS Strats, plus I bought a couple yesterday. This seems like a decent price considering what people have been asking lately.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

If I wasn't waiting on a Silver Sky I'd already be calling him.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess this is the place to ask...

Is $650 considered a good price nowadays for a Mexican Strat?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess this is the place to ask...
> 
> Is $650 considered a good price nowadays for a Mexican Strat?


Not "good". But in a world where MIM standards go for $1000, it's certainly not unreasonable assuming it's in excellent condition.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess this is the place to ask...
> 
> Is $650 considered a good price nowadays for a Mexican Strat?


On the used market, yes it's a decent price. $700 - $750 asking prices are pretty common for newer Mexican models, earlier ones (1990's) $500 - $600.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

MIM Strats are that price around my neck of the woods as well. Every week or two there's one at $650 to $700 (once I saw $600). That's a good deal considering new they're upwards of a grand and most know they are underrated guitars.

I'd have one long ago but I've noticed that MIM Strats in particular are usually close to 8lbs, sometimes heavier. Maybe it's the Mexican wood they're using, not sure. I like my guitars closer to 7lbs or less. My American hardtail is 7.5lbs and that's pushing it, it's tied w/ my Kramer as the heaviest in my collection.


----------

